# Tick Cure



## jesster64 (May 23, 2010)

Just read this in local paper, first time I had heard about it. Antiseptic mouth rinse kills ticks on contact. Also, soak some tissues with mouthwash and place it on a tick allready imbedded. Tick will release its grip and back out. You can also entomb a tick in scotch tape and dispose of it. Dropping in listerine mouthwash will kill it in a few seconds.


----------



## glass man (May 24, 2010)

GOOD INFO! ALL I HAVE EVER DONE WAS PULL THEM OFF AND MASH THEM AGAINST A ROCK OR SOMETHING. JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (May 24, 2010)

_ I suffocate them little buggers in Vaseline. []_


----------



## toshsheritagefarm (May 30, 2010)

This makes me wonder why people even use mouthrinse.O_O


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2010)

I saw what looks like a great product for ticks and mosquitos on TV.  It's called Repel and it's made with oil of lemon and eucalyptus.  They tested it and it worked.  Dr. Oz said he slathers it on his kids, so I am going to try it if I can find it at the hardware store.  They said redheads are particularly prone to mosquitos.  I am usually the favorite thing on their menu.  I hope it works for bees too.  I'll let you guys know when I try it.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2010)

A couple drops of dish liquid in a half full glass of water drowns them quick. Pure water they just swim around in it. The soap makes them sink. Everything has to breathe. This method works good when you're pulling 40 ticks off the dog.


----------



## Stardust (May 30, 2010)

I don't like chemicals on my dog does anyone use garlic or any other natural cures on there pets that work? My young dog had his first seizure after giving him his heart-worm pill this month. This has been a very difficult month and he is on a very close watch before meds would be started. I have read about vinegar and garlic but would rather hear it from friends here.

 Thanks
 ~star~*


----------



## toshsheritagefarm (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I saw what looks like a great product for ticks and mosquitos on TV.  It's called Repel and it's made with oil of lemon and eucalyptus.  They tested it and it worked.  Dr. Oz said he slathers it on his kids, so I am going to try it if I can find it at the hardware store.  They said redheads are particularly prone to mosquitos.  I am usually the favorite thing on their menu.  I hope it works for bees too.  I'll let you guys know when I try it.


 
 You can mix your own. Get essential oils at a health store and throw some eucayptus, citronella, blahblahblah. Works great for me. If you don't want to do that, just use Burt's Bee's herbal repellent, or evn Herbal Armor. 
 BTW I don't watch TV. Full of too many lies.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Â I don't like chemicals on my dog does anyone use garlic or any other natural cures on there pets that work? My young dog had his first seizure after giving him his heart-worm pill this month. This has been a very difficult month and he is on a very close watch before meds would be started. I have read about vinegar and garlic but would rather hear it from friends here.
> 
> ...


 I use "frontline" from my Vet's office. It's pricey, but it WORKS. When you consider the fact that fleas and ticks spread nasty disease, it's worth the money. My dog and cats have no adverse effects from it. And I used to have a MAJOR flea problem before using Frontline. Now, no fleas at all. The dog gets ticks, but if I don't find them, they will die within a few days of biting in. I check him daily just to be sure he does not get Lyme.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  toshsheritagefarm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I boycott anything made by "Burt's bees". The owner of that company is buying up vast stretches of Maine, and stopping all traditional uses, including most forestry and hunting. I can't abide that.


----------



## Stardust (May 30, 2010)

I used to use that and my daughter's adorable new puppy also. Sadly her pup got both Rocky Mountain Fever and Lyme just last summer it was so. After taking the meds for it he started walking  a few days later. 

 I've been using a herbal essential oil mix that makes him smell like a Christmas tree and I've only found maybe one tick on him. Sadly we have been out of town most of the month due to my mom dying and where I used to buy it they didn't have it anymore. 

 I just found it somewhere else and will need to order it this week. Also, I read add vinegar to their drinking water. Just a little each day and it will turn the ticks off. You can also according to their weight give them pressed garlic, but then you have to put up with a little bad breath. lol  []  Or there is a garlic product called,"Bug Off" that is suppose to do the same thing. My good friend owns a pet shelter and that is what she uses. She has small dogs and says one jar will last a lifetime.


----------



## Wangan (May 31, 2010)

I used to buy Adams flea shampoo for my dog at the Vet..It can only be bought there and the directions say not to wash them,(the animals),in the river,etc.,because it is so strong it may kill the fish.It not only kills the fleas and ticks,but mosquitoes wont even land on them afterward.It was about $14.00 for a 12 oz. bottle,but worth every penny.


----------



## toshsheritagefarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Guineas are a solution, however noisy. Prefer chickens, they work just as good I think.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> I boycott anything made by "Burt's bees". The owner of that company is buying up vast stretches of Maine, and stopping all traditional uses, including most forestry and hunting. I can't abide that.


 

 I didnt know that.I agree and will boycott him too and pass the word.We have a man looking wench up here named Quimby who would love to turn the whole state into one big off-limits forest.She gathers money from wildlife groups to buy up land and prevent all access.[]


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 8, 2010)

Me, I just don't go where there are ticks.


----------

